# The Outer Limits (201?)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I am a huge fan of the show, but not too thrilled with the writing announcement made by MGM.

_According to Variety MGM has hired writers Patrick Melton and Marcus Dunstan - whose credits include four of the seven Saw films along with the Feast series and The Collector - to pen a feature take on the sci-fi series that aired on ABC from 1963-65._

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118022497.html?categoryid=13&cs=1&ref=vertfilm&nid=2854


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I grew up with the original Outer Limits shows. Effects were often a bit cheesy, but the episodes were memorable. And I have to say, our TV never messed up when it was on, just like the announcer said


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

If you get the cable network This, they show The Outer Limits weekend mornings. The stories still hold up.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Yep, we get This. It's definitely the place to go for good old fashioned cheesy flicks and series that we loved as kids


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

They show it on syfi too. Awesome show. I'm sure the new version will be dumb, Saw? are they joking??? Anyone who wrote "Saw" has no business with an outer limits/twilight zone type of show/movie. It's about phycological terror, the unknown, twists and turns, and supririses, NOT grapic special effects that leave nothing to the imagination.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nostalgia trip:


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

I got them all on DVD. They don't make them like they used to. ;-)

Anybody care to chime in on their favorite episode?


----------

